# StrugglingWriter's Thread ("Something's Gotta Give")



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 12, 2012)

Howdy, ya'll.

"Something's Gotta Give" has been running for about a year now, although to me it feels like it's just getting started. I'm loving writing it, and I'm loving even more looking forward to where I plan for it to go.

What I'd like to know from people who would like to respond:

* Other than the obvious (protagonist Kelly gains even more weight), where in your mind do you see this plot headed?

Any other comments regarding what you like about this particular story would be fine, but interested in what reader's might be thinking about the future of the story.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 12, 2012)

Perusing the forum description, I now consider that perhaps I should not have started this thread?


----------



## Tad (Feb 13, 2012)

Right now I'd say that there is an interesting tension between Kelly having embraced her current pudgy-and-well-endowed figure, and what her professor and tutor are hoping to see from her ('exponential growth' if I recall correctly). With Gail's tutorship she's making things work at her current size, but if she keeps ballooning in weight....I could see that getting harder and harder. Mind you, once Summer term is done and she is, presumably, back in the sorority house, she'd presumably have a hard time keeping up her eating levels.

I guess what I'm getting at is that the story title pretty much suggests that she can't have it all, she can't keep her marks, her figure, her party girl status, and her own happiness, all at the same time. By the end of the story, presumably, something will have to give, and she'll have to make some choices about what is most important to her.

I guess the one thing is that I hope it is a good ending--her choosing, rather than a bad ending -- her spiralling out of control and losing most everything.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 13, 2012)

Tad said:


> Right now I'd say that there is an interesting tension between Kelly having embraced her current pudgy-and-well-endowed figure, and what her professor and tutor are hoping to see from her ('exponential growth' if I recall correctly). With Gail's tutorship she's making things work at her current size, but if she keeps ballooning in weight....I could see that getting harder and harder. Mind you, once Summer term is done and she is, presumably, back in the sorority house, she'd presumably have a hard time keeping up her eating levels.
> 
> I guess what I'm getting at is that the story title pretty much suggests that she can't have it all, she can't keep her marks, her figure, her party girl status, and her own happiness, all at the same time. By the end of the story, presumably, something will have to give, and she'll have to make some choices about what is most important to her.
> 
> I guess the one thing is that I hope it is a good ending--her choosing, rather than a bad ending -- her spiralling out of control and losing most everything.



I guess, having seen you on these boards for a long time, I'm not surprised your response would be so thoughtful. Thank you. I was wondering how transparent the "exponential growth" conversation might seem. I guarantee you Kelly didn't see through it.


----------



## Tad (Feb 14, 2012)

StrugglingWriter said:


> I was wondering how transparent the "exponential growth" conversation might seem. I guarantee you Kelly didn't see through it.



Well, I'm a mathy, so I actually paid attention to those parts.....don't know how much others would have paid attention to it, now that I think of it.


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Oct 15, 2016)

UGH! I've been struggling with this one scene for SO LONG. Block after block after block, line after line, all about getting from here to there, and all of it about, Is that really natural? UGH!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 15, 2016)

That's the worst!!


----------



## Tad (Oct 15, 2016)

Is there any way you can jump past it, and just tease it out in memories / flashbacks etc ... focusing on the impact more than the play by play? Or is it one of those that really needs to be front and centre?

Also: ditto on what Xy said, and I think anybody who writes has hit this sort of block, sooner or later.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Oct 15, 2016)

I tend to wrire ahead too, as Tad says, or write a bit of a different story until it clicks.

It sucks when you put it on paper and have to crumple it up!


----------



## ALS Again (Oct 19, 2016)

I feel like I can't write at all. I just have severe writer's block.


----------



## ALS Again (Oct 19, 2016)

Plus, the story that I wrote last year is incredibly stupid. I can't find a way to revamp the story without starting over. :blush:


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 12, 2017)

Sooooooooooooo, I did it!!


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Nov 10, 2017)

I shot ahead after a long whirlwind of writing. It's going to take a ton of editing before it all gets posted, but I'm happy to share that I've reached the next great milestone in SGG!


----------



## jakemcduck (Nov 10, 2017)

Awesome! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Tad (Nov 11, 2017)

Great news


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Nov 27, 2017)

jakemcduck said:


> Awesome! Looking forward to it!



You know what? Right back atya!


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Nov 27, 2017)

Tad said:


> Well, I'm a mathy, so I actually paid attention to those parts.....don't know how much others would have paid attention to it, now that I think of it.



By the way, forgot once I put it up. It was The Code lecture. You think that could have been by flashback?


----------



## StrugglingWriter (Feb 6, 2018)

So as Kelly's semester pushes toward a climax, there has been an increase in intrigue. (Dare I use that word?) I've been wondering if people had any thoughts.


----------



## jakemcduck (Feb 6, 2018)

I've really been enjoying it. I don't like to speculate as to where I think it's going because I'd rather be surprised. I have my ideas but I have to stop my brain from jumping ahead. Although the twist with Elektra's fixation with Kelly's body was a nice turn and I'm hoping for more of that, as much as seeing larger and long term gains for Kelly.

Good work so far though.


----------



## Tad (Feb 6, 2018)

Pretty much what Jake said ^^^^^^


----------

